# sheep report - updated



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

okie dokie then......
Never fished Ft Pickens in the 5 years since moving to Navarre . Finally made it there the past 2 days.
Did somebody say "combat fishing" ? lol 
But ya know what ? If fish are in the water I can catch them without fishing in someone's "spot" hahahahaha
9 sheeps in 3 hours - all nice - none missed.
Ghost shrimp using 5ft 20# flouro leader on 30# braid and 7' med action rod with Calcutta 250 reel. 1 oz egg sinker about 2ft up from #4 and #6 short shank hooks. Due to crowded conditions I cast out and SLOWLY bring bait back bouncing bottom. Bites were typical sheephead light pecks, and just started reeling slowly until fish pulled then game on.
Hope this helps someone.
I must say.....I thought the Navarre pier was a henhouse, but this Ft Pickens pier and the Pensacola both have Navarre beat in that aspect hands down. I won't be back ( prolly some folks glad for that too ) unless I REALLY am out of fish and I know it's on there. 
Sunday will see us in the pass and jetties doing it again from the "Dolphin Eyes" our shiny boat.
Stay salty and safe peeps, and play nice out there kids


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the report. I'll give you credit for going because I have zero desire to combat fish off a pier.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Was any one else catching them? Are they that thick there?


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

yes, others were hooking up. VERY intense, lot's of testosterone flying, and pretty much a hen house. They were thick there. Myself....I am thru with that one for a while...not worth it to me unless I am out of sheephead as I was. YMMV, so check it out if you've never been there. I was using ghost shrimp, but shrimp and fiddlers on carolina rig with 2 ounce was a big go to. HTH


----------

